# 7" Rbp Doing Some Weird Stuff



## acanderson23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey,

I have a 7" Red belly who has been going vertical with his head pointing at the gravel, then he/she "coughs" at the gravel. He/she also has been scratching itches more often than usual. Is there something wrong? Also, it is pretty dark in color now, but has been getting a little better since I moved.

I dont know much about the tank water, I change it regularly, and take out any uneaten food as soon as I notice it.

I will go and get another test kit and tell what the water is like, but I you could, let me know anything you do. I've had him for two years now.

Btw, he also is eating and such just fine, but he just does some strange stuff.

-Adam


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Post your parameters as soon as you got those.
But for now I'd say he's just in the breeding mood. Turning dark is the prespawning coloration, and digging holes in the gravel is usually nest building.


----------



## acanderson23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Good news. Water was good. Checked with a friend and it is just in breeding mode. Thanks a lot!


----------

